# Help with choosing new pellet smoker



## Zarn (Apr 1, 2018)

I am having a tough time deciding which pellet smoker to get. Any advice would be appreciated. 

I have narrowed my search to the following grills.

1. Camp Chef Woodwind   less the sear box.
2. GMG Daniel Boone Wi-Fi
3. Rec Tec RT-680

I like the camp chef due to the price and most people seem to be happy with their purchase with the Camp Chef brand. The GMG I like due to the wi-fi but I have not heard much about GMG.  The Rec-Tec seems to be the best quality but much higher priced.

I am looking for reliability, durability and overall grill performance.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 1, 2018)

Howdy Zarn. I feel your pain. I just spent weeks studying these things. So many choices and it all can be confusing. 
I’ve read good reviews on all 3 of those units you listed. Personally I went with Rec Tec.  It won’t be delivered for another week or so though.


----------



## Rectecin' (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter, Zarn!  It may not be apparent....but I went with the Rec Tec.  If you are looking for WIFI, it's available now from Rec Tec.  The new (out this month) RT 700 is the 680 with built in WIFI upgrade, and it has more stainless steel components.  It is 200 bucks more than the 680 (ouch) but they are running a special now for free shipping, so the price is right back to what I would have paid for the 680 late last year if I had pulled the trigger then. 

The price for the Rec Tec is mid range in pellet smokers based on my VERY limited knowledge of them, but so many out there gave me sticker shock I couldn't believe it.  I about fainted when I saw people actually pay 7,000 for a Memphis pellet grill......I WISH it looks awesome.  Ultimately the choice for me was trying to circle in on the features to price ratio, and the rec tec for it's price had great features.  I was also looking at the Yoder, but I couldn't get the wife on board to pay 50% more, and what I really wanted was one from Pitts and Spitts here in Houston Texas.  My wife just started laughing and walked away once she saw the prices.  I took that as a no, but perhaps could have spun that into a yes.....

Good luck in your decision. I will tell you this.  I learned about pellet smokers after my buddy bought a Daniel Boone.  He LOVES it.  The reason I bought a pellet grill at all was after tasting the ribs he made on that GMG. 

Hope this helps....but since I have never actually smoked anything in my life because I never thought I would have the time, I may not be the best person for advice.  heh.


----------



## Rectecin' (Apr 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Personally I went with Rec Tec.  It won’t be delivered for another week or so though.



Which model did you go with?  I could have gotten away with one of the smaller models, but my wife blessed the 700 w/smoker box, so how could I refuse?  It will arrive Thursday between 2 and 4...Hooray!  I cook a lot, and generally on Sundays I cook a ton for the rest of the week so I needed something bigger for that.....and hopefully it will encourage more barbecues at the house.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 1, 2018)

I bought the 700 with the fancy cart


----------



## electricity (Apr 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> I bought the 700 with the fancy cart



I did too, I upgraded from a rec tec mini (which I liked). The upcoming mid size rec tec stampede is more the size of the woodwind. But I think a really good first smoker is the new rec tec "mini" - the RT-340 Trailblazer. They fixed some of the repairability issues I had with the older mini. The integrated sensors with wifi is useful.

The rec tec 700 with the cart is almost too expensive looking in real life. Aesthetically I may be more of a Yoder guy.

The rec tec bullseye, which I also have, is a better true grill replacement than conventional smokers IMO. A more rational choice for me, for the price of the 700, would have been the Bullseye plus the Trailblazer. 

The rec tec wifi is good. I fiddle with the temps from my phone more than I should.

Be sure to check Cabella's price and warranty on the Daniel Boone, of which you may already be aware.


----------



## bdillard (Feb 4, 2019)

Rectecin' said:


> Happy Easter, Zarn!  It may not be apparent....but I went with the Rec Tec.  If you are looking for WIFI, it's available now from Rec Tec.  The new (out this month) RT 700 is the 680 with built in WIFI upgrade, and it has more stainless steel components.  It is 200 bucks more than the 680 (ouch) but they are running a special now for free shipping, so the price is right back to what I would have paid for the 680 late last year if I had pulled the trigger then.
> 
> The price for the Rec Tec is mid range in pellet smokers based on my VERY limited knowledge of them, but so many out there gave me sticker shock I couldn't believe it.  I about fainted when I saw people actually pay 7,000 for a Memphis pellet grill......I WISH it looks awesome.  Ultimately the choice for me was trying to circle in on the features to price ratio, and the rec tec for it's price had great features.  I was also looking at the Yoder, but I couldn't get the wife on board to pay 50% more, and what I really wanted was one from Pitts and Spitts here in Houston Texas.  My wife just started laughing and walked away once she saw the prices.  I took that as a no, but perhaps could have spun that into a yes.....
> 
> ...



Been looking at Pellet Poopers for a while... I’m EGG guy....XLBGE + ALfresco Gas. Santa dropped an RT340 on my door step so have been feverishly learning the ropes of this little pooper. Pretty well built, legs are a little spindly but I’m used to a 240lbs Egg on a dolly. What I’m not liking about the RecTec is the amount of particulate I’m getting up on the cooking surface. Not sure whether this is a pellet problem or operated error or both.... Current using a RT blend which Santa sent with the pooper... combo of apple, cheery, & pecan. (Don’t know who make these... could be anybody making them for RT. I’m keep the pellets in a tight cooler close up when no in use.... Winters in Florida are our dry season so I’m hoping I don’t have a humidity problem now... When I discuss this issue with RT they said let the particulate build up? I’m finding that hard to do... When I’m cooking for friends and family I like to start clean and end clean for food safety... so I’m skeptical about letting the pooper get covered with with burned poop. What’s your experience with the RT... any issues with particulate on the food surfaces? Any thing I could be doing wrong in operating the unit? Appreciate any input you might have to enlighten me!


----------



## bregent (Feb 5, 2019)

Ash landing on food is not uncommon in pellet grills, and IMO, is not a food safety concern. The problem appears to be more common in smaller grills like the portables from RecTec and GMG.


----------



## pbft (Feb 8, 2019)

I liked the Woodwind and that was going to be my choice. I especially liked the sear box option. I do a lot of sous vide where I need a fast sear, and sometimes I just want to do a quick grill of something small.

Last month Rec Tec has the RT340 for $600 delivered. It's a much more solid unit than the Woodwind, with better materials and better temperature control. 

I bought it and added the Camp Chef sear box to it. Best of both worlds, and less money than the Woodwind.

In all fairness, the RT340 is a bit smaller, but I'm adding a second shelf for the few times when I need more grill space.


----------



## dlaur14 (Feb 8, 2019)

pbft said:


> I liked the Woodwind and that was going to be my choice. I especially liked the sear box option. I do a lot of sous vide where I need a fast sear, and sometimes I just want to do a quick grill of something small.
> 
> Last month Rec Tec has the RT340 for $600 delivered. It's a much more solid unit than the Woodwind, with better materials and better temperature control.
> 
> ...



Were you able to mount the Sear Box to the Trailblazer?  I have the Trailblazer and am considering adding the sear box as well.

Nevermind...just saw your other post.  Carry on!


----------



## pbft (Feb 8, 2019)

dlaur14 said:


> Were you able to mount the Sear Box to the Trailblazer?  I have the Trailblazer and am considering adding the sear box as well.
> 
> Nevermind...just saw your other post.  Carry on!


PM me if you have specific questions. The sear box is a bit flimsy compared to the RT-340 but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. There are few things on Amazon with reviews as uniformly positive as the sear box. I think it's a great addition. I'll be searing sous vide steaks on it tonight. We're having a blind tasting with four different cuts.


----------



## dagger (Feb 16, 2019)

Zarn said:


> I am having a tough time deciding which pellet smoker to get. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> I have narrowed my search to the following grills.
> 
> ...


https://m.samsclub.com/ip/members-mark-28in-pellet-smoker-grill/prod22370756?xid=plp_product_1_1


----------

